

US Treasury computers to still churn out money that really doesn't exist - aj700
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2011/07/07/what-happens-on-august-3/

======
aj700
It's like, you're overdrawn, your account has been frozen, but you're still
paying your bills from it. They'll just keep "paying out" money, even if it
was never received by borrowing or taxation?!

I'll accept, in fact I'll state that "Republicans are irresponsible" and that
I don't agree with slashing the state. But they are being democratic. They are
doing what the people who overwhelmingly switched to them want. They want
lower taxes. The fact that most of the same people want sustained spending at
the same time does not detract from that. People would't be so infuriated with
all the spending in the first place if they hadn't passed the damn TARP and
everything else. Not forgetting that redistribution would be far more popular
if the average taxpayer and average welfare recipient were, you know, the same
colour.

